
[PDF] A study of security vulnerabilities on docker hub (2017) - TjWallas
http://dance.csc.ncsu.edu/papers/codaspy17.pdf
======
brudgers
Authored in Raleigh, NC home of Docker container competitor and critic Red
Hat.

